# Horse Boarding on East side of Cincinnati (Anderson Twp) - Would there be a demand?



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

You might not get the needed information here as there may not be many from that area on the forum.

Try posting it on Craigslist. They have a pets area, and you might get more feedback there as you can post it in the Cincinnati area.


----------



## bullybabe59 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am actually looking for a place to board in the Anderson Twp. area. I moved about a month ago from Wilmington, and still have not found a place to board at. Where are you located?


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I live about an hour from Cincinatti, if i lived closer i wouldnt mind buying into it. The Ohio horse world is small, until you go up to Cleveland/Chagrin Falls/Lake Erie etc, and around the universities like Findlay, OU and Miami U. Sadly that seems to be where all the action is.


----------



## aaron34714 (Jun 9, 2009)

bullybabe59 said:


> I am actually looking for a place to board in the Anderson Twp. area. I moved about a month ago from Wilmington, and still have not found a place to board at. Where are you located?


Hi bullybabe, Thanks for your post. We actually do not have a boarding stable in operation at this point in time. We have been considering buying some property in Anderson and opening such a facility, but prior to doing so, I wanted to get a sense for what kind of demand there would be. The property we are concidering is 15 acres, located near the intersection of Eight Mile Road & Clough Pike.

What kind of horse do you have? Would you be interested in full service boarding?


----------



## bullybabe59 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a thoroughbred. And yes I would be interested if there was boarding in the area. I use my horse for dressage, jumping, and have done some cross country, so personally i would be looking for a place close to home, with indoor/outdoor arenas, lots of turn out, and possibly a jump field or some sort jump course/ trails set up on property. Full care is important because my job has me working rotating shifts. In that area you would have a great earnings potential, I belive. The only worry would be the economy as you probably know. Good luck and I will keep looking i guess. Keep us posted on what you decide to do!


----------



## wakefick (Sep 8, 2009)

*boarding in anderson*

Yes, I would be interested. I am looking for a horse right now, but with the price of board and the distance I have to go, I have not gone ahead yet. I can't board my horse 45 minutes away and get there even three times a week (that is how far my trainer is. She's amazing, but it's a four hour process to ride for an hour). I do have to work.:wink: I can't pay $500 a month to do that either. That's a small house payment for goodness sake.
I would want indoor, outdoor, jumps, and enough room for gallops.
Thanks!


----------



## tamara (May 4, 2009)

*Hi Aaron*

I would be interested. Did you buy your property? Would you be open to a partial care option?

Thanks!

Tammy


----------



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

Find the stables that fall into a 30-40 min ratios. Most people don't want to drive further. Find out how much they charge, and their vacancy rate. 
Then figure your costs, (15 ac., fencing, indoor arenas, turnouts, mats, stalls, equipment, jumps, feed, shavings, hay, labor, utilities, insurance, etc.) 
Take current "rate" x 8 stalls... ? (less vacancy%, less your horses, less your time)
Subtract your bank note payment & monthly costs. The answer will tell you if you want to do it, and if the price is in line with the competition.


----------

